# Looking to buy a horse need some advice



## LeeG88 (6 May 2020)

Good morning everyone. 

Me and my wife are currently looking for are first horse and found a 9month foal my wife loves from a dealer in Doncaster. 
Said on preloved it has passport but when we've contacted him he said it needs to see a vet to sort it out. What I wanted to know if we buy the foal can we apply for a passport when we get him are should I try and push the dealer to sort passport out as I don't fancy a fine for not having one. But the price of the foal is really cheap and I know it will need all vaccines etc which isn't a issue if I can apply for passport and have budgeted for all the additional vet bills to start vacs from fresh and worming etc.


Thanks lee greenwood


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2020)

It's illegal to sell him without one. If you buy him without one you'll be fine if you get it done straight away. 

But why on earth are you buying a yearling as a first horse?

I'm hoping you have a suitable place to keep it with very experienced people around?


.


----------



## be positive (6 May 2020)

The first question has to be why are you buying a yearling as your first horse, aside from the lack of passport, which should be done before it moves,  it will be really cheap for a reason, lack of care in it's first months of life being just one, if you really want to buy a youngster and have the appropriate facilities to keep one then buy from a responsible breeder where you can find out about it's history, have a good idea of what you will end up with, much as everyone does when buying a puppy, or should do, rather than take what may be a very expensive gamble  buying from a dealer who has not even bothered to get a passport, what other corners have been cut that may have more serious health implications.

I would suggest you wait until restrictions are lifted and do a bit more research on what you can buy as a more suitable first horse, something that you can ride, assuming you do want to ride, now would be a far better option, it may cost more initially but a yearling will not be a cheap option once everything is factored in.


----------



## LeeG88 (6 May 2020)

We have a very good stable that will help with everything backing etc and has vets physio on site and my wife knows the basics and has ridden horse a few years back but we have never bought a horse. I'm just trying to find out if it's been registered and lost are it needs registering if it needs regestring we're going to see if the stables were using can get their vet to sort it out.. If he is passported is it easy to get replaced and name changed. Theirs alot of different answers if I Google it.


----------



## LeeG88 (6 May 2020)

be positive said:



			The first question has to be why are you buying a yearling as your first horse, aside from the lack of passport, which should be done before it moves,  it will be really cheap for a reason, lack of care in it's first months of life being just one, if you really want to buy a youngster and have the appropriate facilities to keep one then buy from a responsible breeder where you can find out about it's history, have a good idea of what you will end up with, much as everyone does when buying a puppy, or should do, rather than take what may be a very expensive gamble  buying from a dealer who has not even bothered to get a passport, what other corners have been cut that may have more serious health implications.

I would suggest you wait until restrictions are lifted and do a bit more research on what you can buy as a more suitable first horse, something that you can ride, assuming you do want to ride, now would be a far better option, it may cost more initially but a yearling will not be a cheap option once everything is factored in.
		
Click to expand...

 The horse isn't for me I'm just keeping the wife happy if I'm honest. It's for my kids to ride. Their are just starting lessons and I want them to learn the looking after and cleaning out and grooming and to be honest if you saw the poor foal we feel sorry for it and would love to give it a good home. The stables we have is staffed 24/7 with plenty of paddocks a horse walker and horse wash and their teaching my kids how to ride and help with grooming etc and helping us with what food and equipment to get. I know we can't ride him till about 4 but gives my kids and us time to learn everything.  We're not going in blind we've  got everything lined up ready vet checks worming farrier etc it's just passport I'm not sure on


----------



## LeeG88 (6 May 2020)

We have just managed to get hold of the dealer and its no passported so on theory we should be able to register him as long as its done ASAP I'm just calling the stable we're using to see if their vets can do it ASAP so we don't get fined


----------



## be positive (6 May 2020)

If it has a passport it will have a microchip so it is easy enough to find out. 

I hope the stables have appropriate turn out for a yearling, so many yards just do not offer enough turn out for youngsters at any time of year, I get the feeling sorry for something but you are really taking a big gamble in so many ways.

Just seen it definitely does not have one, it is easy enough to do as long as you can find a transporter willing to travel it without one.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2020)

When are you expecting your children to be able to ride this yearling?

.


----------



## Lindylouanne (6 May 2020)

You do realise it will be at least 3 years before your kids will be able to ride this yearling. It’s a baby and needs to be out with a youngstock herd for at least 2 years not stabled.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 May 2020)

Please dont buy this foal. Its not remotely suitable for what you want, and wont be for years, if ever.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 May 2020)

Please don't support a dealer because you feel sorry for a horse he's selling. You're just keeping him in business so there'll be other horses to feel sorry for but you can't buy them all.

Sadly I don't think you're going to listen but you're not a suitable home for a yearling. 

Your kids are having lessons, what if they're not interested in 4 years? 

Most importantly will the yard offer 24/7 turnout with other youngsters?


----------



## LeeG88 (6 May 2020)

be positive said:



			If it has a passport it will have a microchip so it is easy enough to find out.

I hope the stables have appropriate turn out for a yearling, so many yards just do not offer enough turn out for youngsters at any time of year, I get the feeling sorry for something but you are really taking a big gamble in so many ways.

Just seen it definitely does not have one, it is easy enough to do as long as you can find a transporter willing to travel it without one.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the brilliant reply and advice. The dealer is transporting it up to us when we say we want. The stables has a paddock just for him and also a horse walker and we can walk up on the moors by lead rope and a large stable. What do we need to do for passport is it paperwork first and if we can get a vet to do non essential work 

Thanks lee


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			Thanks for the brilliant reply and advice. The dealer is transporting it up to us when we say we want. The stables has a paddock just for him and also a horse walker and we can walk up on the moors by lead rope and a large stable. What do we need to do for passport is it paperwork first and if we can get a vet to do non essential work

Thanks lee
		
Click to expand...

Ahh no. He can't be turned out on his own especially at his age.


----------



## LeeG88 (6 May 2020)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Please don't support a dealer because you feel sorry for a horse he's selling. You're just keeping him in business so there'll be other horses to feel sorry for but you can't buy them all.

Sadly I don't think you're going to listen but you're not a suitable home for a yearling.

Your kids are having lessons, what if they're not interested in 4 years?

Most importantly will the yard offer 24/7 turnout with other youngsters?
		
Click to expand...

The owner is going to turn it out with her youngsters. We jus need to have him gelded in October. The dealer is quite well known even are stable owner knows of him from the cob showing. His name is Harry stoyles. Has good reviews on Facebook alot of people have bought horses from him and are happy. It's a risk buying any horse from a dealer are a individual.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			.  We're not going in blind.
		
Click to expand...

Trust us, you are.

A yearling colt for two young kids just learning to ride, with parents who know nothing about horses either is the stuff of nightmares.

Your kids could get badly hurt.

Please

Don't

Do

This.




PS no reputable dealer would sell an inexperienced family like yours a yearling colt.


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 May 2020)

He should not be turned out alone. You won't have the skills to train him to lead properly. So your 'walk on the moors' is likely to be him towing you water-ski style before ditching you and running off. Your kids are too young and will treat him like a cuddly pet so he will be ruined. I'd like to think this is a wind up but sadly I feel it isn't. So let me give yu a cautionary tale instead. Horse mad kid on our yard was bought a foal by well meaning but clueless parents. By 18 months it was a total yob. Friendly but clueless about boundaries. Offers of help and advice were rejected ( just like you seem to be rejecting the sound advice on here). YO finally lost patience and kicked it off when it badly injured another livery. She went to another yard where horse was turned out alone as unsafe to share a field. Become even more unruly and got kicked off again. Now unsellable and near enough unmanageable. Don't buy it! Please. I am very much a live and let live poster and rarely even comment on threads where people are doing tnings I thiunk are daft. But this really is a slow motion car crash in the making.


----------



## Amymay (6 May 2020)

He has an interesting fb page...

(The dealer, that is).


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			The owner is going to turn it out with her youngsters. We jus need to have him gelded in October. The dealer is quite well known even are stable owner knows of him from the cob showing. His name is Harry stoyles. Has good reviews on Facebook alot of people have bought horses from him and are happy. It's a risk buying any horse from a dealer are a individual.
		
Click to expand...

I'm off out so just did a quick search on this forum for the dealers name, I see someone posted in November they were just waiting for their court date with him.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			The owner is going to turn it out with her youngsters. We jus need to have him gelded in October. The dealer is quite well known even are stable owner knows of him from the cob showing. His name is Harry stoyles. Has good reviews on Facebook alot of people have bought horses from him and are happy. It's a risk buying any horse from a dealer are a individual.
		
Click to expand...

Then why is he selling a yearling that you say looks poor and you feel sorry for.

I suppose the other explanation is you don't know what a 9 month old should look like?


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 May 2020)

Just seen he is going out woth other youngsters but not till gelding. Maybe I am being too negative IF the yard is experienced in dealing with youngsters and are teaching your kids how to raise a foal properly. In theory our yard was suitable and many others have raised foals successfully there as YO has her own youngsters who run together with a few older ones to teach them manners. but it was a disaster as the owners themselves did not know whay they were doing and were too young and inexperienced to recognise the mistakes rhey were making.


----------



## EllenJay (6 May 2020)

I must echo the others here.  This is a REALLY bad idea.  Please, please do not buy a yearling.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 May 2020)

He must have company! Ideally other youngsters, plus an older safe 'nanny' who will teach him manners.

Youngsters just don't need horse walkers, fancy arenas etc... they need good basics. So turnout, shelter, water, forage to eat (grass/hay/haylage as applicable) company (other horses/ponies), farrier and vet as required and an experienced handler.


----------



## LeeG88 (6 May 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			He should not be turned out alone. You won't have the skills to train him to lead properly. So your 'walk on the moors' is likely to be him towing you water-ski style before ditching you and running off. Your kids are too young and will treat him like a cuddly pet so he will be ruined. I'd like to think this is a wind up but sadly I feel it isn't. So let me give yu a cautionary tale instead. Horse mad kid on our yard was bought a foal by well meaning but clueless parents. By 18 months it was a total yob. Friendly but clueless about boundaries. Offers of help and advice were rejected ( just like you seem to be rejecting the sound advice on here). YO finally lost patience and kicked it off when it badly injured another livery. She went to another yard where horse was turned out alone as unsafe to share a field. Become even more unruly and got kicked off again. Now unsellable and near enough unmanageable. Don't buy it! Please. I am very much a live and let live poster and rarely even comment on threads where people are doing tnings I thiunk are daft. But this really is a slow motion car crash in the making.
		
Click to expand...

I understand we're your coming from but the stable will be working on him from day 1 to get him ready and to do all the training we haven't bought the horse yet we're just asking advise I'm not into horses I'm more into my cars and bikes to be honest. I'm not rushing to buy was just looking for advice on passport side of things. The stable is Mill field stud farm a bit of a mix of reviews even some off this forum. We were going up to hermits coop at Barnsley once lockdown is over


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 May 2020)

Amymay said:



			He has an interesting fb page...

(The dealer, that is).
		
Click to expand...

I wish I hadn't looked ☹️


----------



## LeeG88 (6 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			He must have company! Ideally other youngsters, plus an older safe 'nanny' who will teach him manners.

Youngsters just don't need horse walkers, fancy arenas etc... they need good basics. So turnout, shelter, water, forage to eat (grass/hay/haylage as applicable)company (other horses/ponies), farrier and vet as required and an experienced handler.
		
Click to expand...

 we have been looking at Welsh section c at 3 year old need backing we are not set on a certain horse  age etc and I'm happy for the advice


----------



## be positive (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			The owner is going to turn it out with her youngsters. We jus need to have him gelded in October. The dealer is quite well known even are stable owner knows of him from the cob showing. His name is Harry stoyles. Has good reviews on Facebook alot of people have bought horses from him and are happy. It's a risk buying any horse from a dealer are a individual.
		
Click to expand...

If this dealer is 'good' then he can easily arrange the passport, get at least the tetanus jabs done and get it gelded before delivery, you can pay the costs and at least get the poor thing turned out in the group, although as a YO who teaches children I would not be advising you to buy something so unsuitable for them as a first pony, I would question any yard that was encouraging you to buy anything young, an older pony that has been there doing the job is a far better option and they are often available for loan so no outlay at this stage.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			The owner is going to turn it out with her youngsters. We jus need to have him gelded in October. The dealer is quite well known even are stable owner knows of him from the cob showing. His name is Harry stoyles. Has good reviews on Facebook alot of people have bought horses from him and are happy.
		
Click to expand...


I'm sorry Lee, but you'd be amazed by the chicanery that goes on in horse dealing. This is sounding like a collusion between the livery owner, who is going to make a lot of money out of livery and training for a horse your family don't know how to manage, and a dodgy dealer selling an unsuitable horse to a naive buyer.





			It's a risk buying any horse from a dealer or an individual.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't matter if you bought this yearling from Saint Theresa, its the wrong one for your family.


No reputable  dealer would sell you a yearling colt.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			we have been looking at Welsh section c at 3 year old need backing we are not set on a certain horse  age etc and I'm happy for the advice
		
Click to expand...


You need a pony who has been around the block, not anything, at any price, however good the temperament, which is unbroken. I'd advise ten at least.

I am so hoping this is a wind-up.

.


----------



## LeeG88 (6 May 2020)

We've looked into loan but the ones near us say no children are no novice riders so limits us to buying were just looking at the minute theirs a few older horse but most need backing are putting back to work. Is a filly a better option than a colt. I'm not in rush to buy. We've been to the stables and looked round and  spoke to the owner. She described what she would do has she has shown horses for years and had a few foals over that time.


----------



## be positive (6 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm sorry Lee, but you'd be amazed by the chicanery that goes on in horse dealing. This is sounding like a collusion between the livery owner, who is going to make a lot of money out of livery and training for a horse your family don't know how to manage, and a dodgy dealer selling an unsuitable horse to a naive buyer.




It wouldn't matter if you bought this yearling from Saint Theresa, its the wrong one for your family.


No reputable  dealer would sell you a yearling colt.
		
Click to expand...


It does sound very much like the YO is gaining from this arrangement.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 May 2020)

Do not buy any horse which has just been backed or is ready for backing for your children to ride!  That is a nasty accident waiting to happen.  Children need a horse/pony that knows its job and can help the children to learn.  Even more experienced riders need an experienced horse as a first horse, there is so much to learn about keeping and riding your own horse , as opposed to one that someone else deals with most of the time.

Horses are NOT like cars/bikes, they are all individuals and need to learn what is expected of them, they are not just programmed to do a certain thing at a certain point/flick of a switch.  If you value your children's lives and feel that you *must* buy a pony get an experienced one, preferably in couple of years time when they have a bit more riding experience.

ETA, there isn't much for sale at the moment because of the lockdown, if you are not in a hurry wait until things are a bit easier when there will be plenty of older, more appropriate horses for sale.


----------



## TPO (6 May 2020)

To add to the "do not" list, do not put a 9mth old on a horse walker.

You cant know what you dont know therefore you have to learn BEFORE purchasing a horse, never mind a poor looking 9mth colt from a dealer with a questionable reputation.

As you're into cars this is like buying some powerful sports car for a learner driver to learn on. They also have to do all the oil changes and engine calibrations with no prior experience. A recipe for disaster

If your wife wants a horse buy one that is already doing what she wants to be doing at her level (wouldn't buy a McLaren for someone who has just passed their test having not driven for years). Get that horse better before buying.

Itll cost more initally but less in the long run (physically and mentally).

If your wife is jait dipping her toe back in and the kids are still learning why not look for a share or loan horse to see how that goes.

Horses are a big commitment and cant be garaged like cars. 

It's good to have support from someone more experienced but when you know so little it's very easy to be taken advantage of and/or not know enough to decipher good from bad advice.

Leave the colt where it is and invest in lessons both on and off the horse. Perhaps your wife could look into something like the BHS stages exams or stable management courses/qualifications.

There is so much information out there and if your wife has been out of it for a while there will be big changes regarding feeding, management and training.

No one is being mean or trying to suck the fun out of your idea. These are all experienced people with years under their belt and it 100% is a very, very bad idea to buy this colt or even the 3yr old.

I'd still advise sharing or leaning alongside lots of lessons but if the insistence is to buy get something already doing the job well and safely.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2020)

Is a filly a better option than a colt. .
		
Click to expand...

No.


Except for cost and risk of gelding. But if £300 to geld a colt mattters to you then you can't afford to keep a horse.


----------



## be positive (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			We've looked into loan but the ones near us say no children are no novice riders so limits us to buying were just looking at the minute theirs a few older horse but most need backing are putting back to work. Is a filly a better option than a colt. I'm not in rush to buy. We've been to the stables and looked round and  spoke to the owner. She described what she would do has she has shown horses for years and had a few foals over that time.
		
Click to expand...

You want a childs pony, not a horse so are probably looking in the wrong places or for the wrong type, no idea what age your children are but they will grow, the may give up, they need something that fits and suits now or at least does when you buy or loan it and as they grow they may require a bigger one.

Take a step back, wait until everything is getting back to normality and be more realistic in what you need, it is easy to get carried away once an idea is planted in your mind, especially when everyone is pretty bored at the moment, but the reality is that any youngster will be challenging, expensive, possibly unsuitable and if it is all 3 your children will probably give up anyway leaving you and your wife to deal with it.


----------



## Equi (6 May 2020)

I highly suspect we will get a thread in another week saying “foals a nightmare what do we do”

no good breeder would sell a foal without a passport or travel it to complete beginners.
I don’t suppose you will listen so all I can say to you is don’t let your children get attached cause this ain’t gonna end well.


----------



## ester (6 May 2020)

Harry Stoyles is a well known dodgy dealer. Like on the really dodgy list.


----------



## Equi (6 May 2020)

ester said:



			Harry Stoyles is a well known dodgy dealer. Like on the really dodgy list.
		
Click to expand...

it’s probable the foal is poor and sick and will die without proper knowledge and expensive care. A cheap foal is not always a cheap foal.
I’ve known far too many people who buy a cheap young horse cause they felt sorry for it for it to die on them a week later.
You wouldn’t buy a puppy out of the back of a van and this seems to be the same situation.


----------



## EventerPony (6 May 2020)

I’m looking out for next month’s thread on ‘Foal sent child to a&e, how do we get a headcollar on him?’


----------



## Equi (6 May 2020)

I apologise if we’re being tough Op but it’s just we have a wealth of experience and know how these things end up and we only have your children’s and wife’s safety in mind, and that of the foals too.


----------



## ester (6 May 2020)




----------



## cobgoblin (6 May 2020)

OP, I'm sorry but on reading your first post I thought it was some kind of joke.

I don't know who's advising you (I suspect no one) but they need their head examining.
How on earth have you managed to view this youngster during lockdown? Or are you buying unseen?
This dealer will be well aware of how unsuitable this horse is for your situation, he will also be aware that selling without a passport is illegal... You are being taken for a mug. 
Save yourself a lot of hassle, money and possibly heartbreak, by waiting until lockdown is over. Then view some older ponies that are suitable for your children to start riding immediately rather than years down the road.
.


----------



## [59668] (6 May 2020)

Oh my actual god I just looked at his facebook page. OP clearly you have no idea if you would even consider buying off him! 
Every single one of your posts screams that you have no idea and this will be a disaster. The fact that your wife seems to think this is a good idea shows how little idea you all have about what this entails. She rode a bit a few years back?! God help this poor foal


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			We've looked into loan but the ones near us say no children are no novice riders so limits us to buying were just looking at the minute theirs a few older horse but most need backing are putting back to work. Is a filly a better option than a colt. I'm not in rush to buy. We've been to the stables and looked round and  spoke to the owner. She described what she would do has she has shown horses for years and had a few foals over that time.
		
Click to expand...

There's a reason people don't want children/novice riders on their horses and that is because horses are living breathing animals with their own mind.  Horses are very clever and will quickly take advantage of less experienced handlers.

Some riding stables allow you to "share" their ponies, this would be a great way of your children learning how to care for a horse with full supervision.  I just don't understand why you would wait 4+ years for your children to enjoy the pony.  Also backing is a long process, it won't be a case of the pony turning 4 and your children can suddenly hop on and go to pony camp.   

A foal is not a cuddly pet, if they want something to cuddle get them a rabbit.


----------



## LeeG88 (6 May 2020)

I'm listening to all this advise like said I'm not rushing my kid range from 3 to 15 I was only asking for advice which ive got were not going to buying a foal so don't worry you won't see a post say foals nightmare etc. like I said before theirs no loans near us, but will keep looking. And money isn't a issue I've got x amount for the horse and x amount for stables and equipment food vets etc and the longer we wait the more cash we have. The stables we are looking at has a lot of good recommendations from freinds. My aim was to a get a horse to grow with my kids and learn with them not a horse that's been jumped because my kids won't be at a level to jump. I don't expect to buy a horse and my kids get straight I don't mind it taking months are even years to get my kids on the horse as while the horse is getting trained my kids and wife are learning.


----------



## LeeG88 (6 May 2020)

Might of been a mistake asking on here seems to be a lot of negative people iv admitted I don't have a clue I'm looking for advice on a foal and I've take on board that it's a bad idea. And are looking at other options and I'm not in a rush to buy.  And I will view an look out for suitable horse ex riding school kids poney etc that's been riden by kids.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (6 May 2020)

Someone I used to teach was bought a pony by her parents, no advice asked for unfortunately.  Turned up with a weedy welsh about 12.2.  When I checked its teeth it was a 2yr old.  That pony eventually made a chunky 13.2 and was an extremely difficult ride.  Poor girl really struggled with it.  It was sold a few years later to a local dealer, a very honest chap.  We were looking at a pony of his at the time and recognised this pony there.  His comment was that it needed a very experienced handler/rider indeed as it was a very difficult pony.  Shame as it was a nice looking animal and could have been good had it had the right upbringing.


----------



## HeyMich (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			Might of been a mistake asking on here seems to be a lot of negative people iv admitted I don't have a clue I'm looking for advice on a foal and I've take on board that it's a bad idea. And are looking at other options and I'm not in a rush to buy.  And I will view an look out for suitable horse ex riding school kids poney etc that's been riden by kids.
		
Click to expand...

No, it absolutely wasn't a mistake to ask on here! You did the right thing, and have had some very good advice. 

Please listen to that advice - otherwise you could end up injuring your children (or worse), or at least knocking their confidence and ruining their experiences of pony/horse ownership. The foal will find another home, somewhere with suitable company and turn out and someone to bring it on slowly and appropriately.

If I were you, I would ask at some local riding schools (non necessarily big competition yards) for regular lessons and stable management days - your kids will learn so much and have fun learning! When you are all ready to take the plunge, look into a loan or a part share of an older, experienced pony - just because a pony has jumped, it doesn't mean that it always needs to jump, in fact, because it has jumped, it will have manners, brakes and the knowledge to keep a child safe and secure. 

Good luck, and I hope you make the right decisions for you and your kids. 

.


----------



## FinnBobs (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			Might of been a mistake asking on here seems to be a lot of negative people iv admitted I don't have a clue I'm looking for advice on a foal and I've take on board that it's a bad idea. And are looking at other options and I'm not in a rush to buy.  And I will view an look out for suitable horse ex riding school kids poney etc that's been riden by kids.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't leave Lee there's a lot of really good knowledge on this forum.  I think people do just want you all to be safe.  I have had my first horse for 3 years and that was after riding school lessons for 24 years, Riding holidays, helping at the local Riding School all through Secondary School, loaning etc and I quickly realized that I actually didn't know that much and have had quite a learning curve! 

Unfortunately it's not the best idea to try and learn together with a pony.  You're much better to get an older pony that will help to teach your children because you can inadvertently ruin a pony even with the best intentions through lack of experience and it can be dangerous as others have pointed out.

I hope you haven't been put off and find a more suitable pony when you are ready


----------



## gallopingby (6 May 2020)

I’m sure you’ll find a suitable pony if you follow the advice on here and wait until after lockdown. Most of the people commenting have had years of experience in finding and looking after horses. It’s great that you want your kids to learn correctly but sad that so many well intentioned people find themselves with problems because they’ve been ill advised. The best thing would be to see if you could fine either an experienced older pony that’s been genuinely outgrown or someone looking to share their pony. It’s money well spent to buy an older experienced one that knows the ropes and is known to be GENUINELY outgrown. Good luck 😉


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			Might of been a mistake asking on here seems to be a lot of negative people iv admitted I don't have a clue I'm looking for advice on a foal and I've take on board that it's a bad idea. And are looking at other options and I'm not in a rush to buy.  And I will view an look out for suitable horse ex riding school kids poney etc that's been riden by kids.
		
Click to expand...

We're only deemed negative because we are disagreeing with what you want to do.  You have practically zero horse experience as a family and you have come on to a horse forum asking for advice which you have been given.


----------



## cobgoblin (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			Might of been a mistake asking on here seems to be a lot of negative people iv admitted I don't have a clue I'm looking for advice on a foal and I've take on board that it's a bad idea. And are looking at other options and I'm not in a rush to buy.  And I will view an look out for suitable horse ex riding school kids poney etc that's been riden by kids.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that we are negative... We are simply trying to save you from making a big mistake. Buying from dealers can be a traumatic experience for even experienced horse owners.. That's not to say that all dealers are bad, they're not, there are some very good ones out there. 

I get that you have the romantic idea of a foal growing 'with your children'. It sounds lovely... But as your wife and children start learning to ride, that is exactly what they will want to do, ride.... But even when the horse is old enough and has been broken, he may still be unsuitable / too sharp/ the wrong size, and in any case he will be green. 

Please wait a while until your family have had a good grounding in lessons... It may be that not everyone takes to riding in the way that you think they will and that may influence the size or type that you buy. Most riding schools offer pony share schemes or management courses... Prepare yourself as much as you can. 
.


----------



## ester (6 May 2020)

getting a pony so they can grow up together is just not a good idea.

And the things is, it's important, serious injuries can happen.


----------



## be positive (6 May 2020)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			We're only deemed negative because we are disagreeing with what you want to do.  You have practically zero horse experience as a family and you have come on to a horse forum asking for advice which you have been given.
		
Click to expand...

I picked my user name because I try to see the positive in most situations, I usually find middle ground but in this situation my many years of experience in various aspects of owning, riding, training numerous horses and riders as a YO I cannot see any real positives other than the financial gain for the dealer and YO, children do not need to have things handed to them on a plate but they do need positive experiences if they are going to continue in any direction and that certainly applies to riding and owning a pony, it can be lovely on a bright spring day but very hard mid winter when it is pouring with rain and blowing a gale trying to handle a young pony that they cannot ride for at least 3 years is hardly going be a positive experience for them.


----------



## 9tails (6 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			My aim was to a get a horse to grow with my kids and learn with them not a horse that's been jumped because my kids won't be at a level to jump. I don't expect to buy a horse and my kids get straight I don't mind it taking months are even years to get my kids on the horse as while the horse is getting trained my kids and wife are learning.
		
Click to expand...

This is a common misconception for people with little experience of horses.  There's a well known saying "green plus green equals black and blue".  If you have little or no experience, the young horse will learn that he can get away with being rude, you and your kids will become scared because even if he's little he'll be able to do a lot of damage to you.  This isn't a maybe, it's guaranteed.  Horses are only as good as their handlers, give them an inch and they'll take a mile.  That's not to say that any horse should be treated harshly, in fact that's the worst thing you could do, but you won't know how to do it right.  

We had a similar scenario at our yard, an inexperienced family bought a yearling filly.  12 years later, the mare was still unbroken and nobody was willing to help back her as she was lethal.  She was given away eventually and I bet the previous owners are still congratulating themselves that they're finally rid of the liability.


----------



## southerncomfort (6 May 2020)

Hi Lee,

If your kids are just starting riding lessons why not hang fire a bit.

The riding school will be able to assess them and advise you on what type of pony to look for when you are ready.  Lots of riding schools also run Own a Pony days which teach children about the daily care of ponies. It helps them understand how much work is involved and the commitment needed. 

Buying a baby is a lovely idea but the reality is quite boring because other than essential handling and vet/farrier visits their is really very little you can do with them except turn them out with their buddies and watch them grow. 🙂

It sounds like as a family you've all been bitten by the horsey bug and are itching to have a new equine friend. That's something we can all relate too (and why most of us are broke LOL!).

Take your time, make sure the kids are committed and that you are prepared for the fact that once you have a horse you'll never have the time, money or energy for anything else! 😀 Then once you are ready to start looking enlist an experienced friend or riding instructor to help you find the right one.

Good luck!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (6 May 2020)

This must be a wind up...Stoyles is in Barnsley area not Doncaster.


----------



## Red-1 (6 May 2020)

I don't think it is a wind up, I also found the FB post advertising this pony, and a Lee is interested for his wife in the comments. 

Lee, I would hang fire. My advice is to save money and buy a mature pony who has already proved itself with another family, when you can afford it and once the kids can ride a bit.


----------



## shortstuff99 (6 May 2020)

Not even getting into whether buying a foal is a good idea or not, I would really really not buy from that dealer.


----------



## ester (6 May 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I don't think it is a wind up, I also found the FB post advertising this pony, and a Lee is interested for his wife in the comments.

Lee, I would hang fire. My advice is to save money and buy a mature pony who has already proved itself with another family, when you can afford it and once the kids can ride a bit.
		
Click to expand...

same.


----------



## Starzaan (6 May 2020)

I can’t be the only riding instructor putting my head in my hands and wondering why I bothered to take my exams whilst reading this thread. 🤦‍♀️

A yearling, for a first horse, for non horsey owners, who want their children to ride and care for it. 

I suppose at least this is where we instructors get the majority of our work. People who have completely over horsed themselves, or bought with absolutely no idea what they’re doing. 

Good oh.


----------



## Dusty 123 (6 May 2020)

As someone who bought a green horse as there first horse I would not recommend it. I  was lucky that it worked out and the horse is perfect thanks to a brilliant riding instructor . But it can be very dangerous heading a green horse if you’re not experienced enough.

To be honest I would recommend you wife get back into riding lessons and to help out in the yard so she nows how to care for the horse before even considering buying a horse. Than once you get experienced enough. You need a older horse or pony that very quiet and lazy. Please do not buy a foal .


----------



## Lillian_paddington (6 May 2020)

The thing is, if you do buy a youngster, you have no idea if it’s going to be suitable for a novice. The vast majority of privately owned horses are not suitable for novices. The ones that are have been handled well and trained well until they were ready to teach a novice the ropes. You won’t be able to do that because none of you are experienced horse riders - you’re about ten years off it at least. Most pleasure riders would not even consider taking on a yearling no matter how experienced they were, and that is because caring for a youngster is pretty dull but with very bad consequences if you do it wrong. 
I think you should use this time to save some more cash for the pony - if it is going to be a pony at all. Are all of you wanting to ride it? Because an 11hh kids pony is not suitable for an 80kg adult. If you do I would go for something very steady that fits the heaviest of you - if it is kind and forgiving it will help your kids out even if they are a little too small. I know a 17hh chunky older boy who teaches kids to ride, he’s a star. Not that I’m suggesting 17hh is the ideal height! 
And again, are you 100% sure you have the budget for it? It’s going to need to be on full livery for at least a few months until you know what you’re doing, that’s 500-1000 a month depending on area. I’m on DIY and all in all it is about 400 a month in the winter, and around 300 in the summer. That’s for feed, bedding, farrier, livery. That’s the basics. Then there’s insurance, tack (which we’ve spent about 4K on in the last year and a half) and transport costs if you want to go to shows or fun rides. My horse is a fun low-level showjumper and pony club horse, he was 3500 and anyone who asks his price is shocked he was so cheap. So 500-1000 will not buy you a nice amateur’s horse. Good luck if you do decide to go for it, and get an instructor or very experienced horse rider to go with you when you view! They will be able to spot red flags, there are many dodgy sellers around as you have discovered.


----------



## [139672] (6 May 2020)

As the others have said, do not buy a youngster. I used to keep my horses at a riding and livery yard with loads of kids. Some of the kids would nag their parents to buy them a pony, some parents did and the kids lost interest in a very short period of time. Not one of the kids remained interested, some of the ponies were sold and the rest just ended up as field ornaments!


----------



## lucymb (7 May 2020)

Lee, please look at other options.
I've only just started to post on here due to having lots of free time from lockdown but couldn't not offer my advice to you.
No one is trying to put a downer on the excitement of getting this foal.
They are offering practical and knowledgeable advice.
At my old yard a very novice lady bought a foal from a dealer. No experience in horses except she used to ride when she was younger. The horse became deadly because they didn't have a clue how to deal with him. He became very strong to lead and very dangerous to be around. He kicked, and bit people. He had no manners at all. I left the yard so i have no idea what ending up happening to him but i cant imagine he ended in a very nice place. 
The yard was also diy livery so no help for them at all except for me and 3 other ladys. Yes you have found a yard with excellent facilities but, you need a nice quiet horse that your family can enjoy now and not in years to come. There are plenty out there.

Ive been around horses for 20 years but wouldn't ever take on a foal. I don't have the time. I've currently started looking for a new horse after losing a pony i had for 10 year and the market is full of young horses so i can see why it seems like a good idea. No reputable dealer would ever sell a foal to someone with no experience. 
Lots of ads im seeing are also offering horses to be sold unseen due to lockdown. Please wait till lockdown is over and maybe look at something more suitable for your family then.


----------



## Surbie (7 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			Might of been a mistake asking on here seems to be a lot of negative people iv admitted I don't have a clue I'm looking for advice on a foal and I've take on board that it's a bad idea. And are looking at other options and I'm not in a rush to buy.  And I will view an look out for suitable horse ex riding school kids poney etc that's been riden by kids.
		
Click to expand...

Good for you - some of the advice on here can be pretty blunt, but do bear in mind there are lots of posts from people who have overhorsed themselves and then lost confidence, which is the last thing that you want for your kids.

A loan might be the way forward, just while your kids learn and you can see if it's something they are interested in for more than a few months. I got mine on loan almost 3 years ago now. He was 11 when I got him and needed a year rehab, but is established, patient and is definitely enough horse for me as a relative novice. The great thing is that he is able to go out and do his job. I don't have to teach him about the farrier, loading, clipping, being caught, standing still to be mounted etc.

My friend has bought a young horse, and has made sure she has experienced help as it's also her first horse. But she has to lean on that help all the time and go very slowly so the horse isn't overfaced. I am sure it will pay off in the end, but I'm not sure that kids would have that patience.


----------



## Dairyfree (7 May 2020)

Fink you all need to chill out! If you can afford it jut buy it. Your kids can grow up together with the baby pony and they will be best friends. And best friends don’t hurt each other.... everyone needs to chill out - safety police


----------



## Amymay (7 May 2020)

Dairyfree said:



			Fink you all need to chill out! If you can afford it jut buy it. Your kids can grow up together with the baby pony and they will be best friends. And best friends don’t hurt each other.... everyone needs to chill out - safety police
		
Click to expand...

Wise words. Wise words...


----------



## Dairyfree (7 May 2020)

Amymay said:



			Wise words. Wise words...
		
Click to expand...

Well yes that’s the problem these days everyone’s too quick to stop others! 
Get the foal - he said he has help. What’s your problem??? 
How do you think most people break kids pony’s? They put a kid on it


----------



## DabDab (7 May 2020)

Amymay said:



			Wise words. Wise words...
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's a spoof account (though maybe didn't start with that intention), they've posted some right random, button pushing nonsense


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2020)

Dairyfree said:



			Well yes that’s the problem these days everyone’s too quick to stop others!
Get the foal - he said he has help. What’s your problem???
How do you think most people break kids pony’s? They put a kid on it
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do. A competent kid, with experienced help! can you not tell from the OP's posts how inexperienced this family is? ALl credit to him for asking, and hopefully taking on board the advice that an older, been there, done it pony would be far more suitable.


----------



## lucymb (7 May 2020)

I also dont think that getting a horse of any age is just about experience and knowledge. 
If you are not confident around any horse then they can be very scary. 
It only takes one bad experience with a horse for it to knock your confidence completely, either in the saddle or on the ground.


----------



## Ambers Echo (7 May 2020)

Dairyfree said:



			Fink you all need to chill out! If you can afford it jut buy it. Your kids can grow up together with the baby pony and they will be best friends. And best friends don’t hurt each other.... everyone needs to chill out - safety police
		
Click to expand...

If it's small enough you can keep it in the house. Save you loads of money on teddy bears and not much more expensive than a puppy. And it won't chew the furniture.


----------



## 9tails (7 May 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			If it's small enough you can keep it in the house. Save you loads of money on teddy bears and not much more expensive than a puppy. And it won't chew the furniture.
		
Click to expand...

Will probably shit on the furniture though, as well as everywhere else!


----------



## DabDab (7 May 2020)

9tails said:



			Will probably shit on the furniture though, as well as everywhere else!
		
Click to expand...

Nah, if your kids love it enough it wont shit inside, because it will love them back


----------



## 9tails (7 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Nah, if your kids love it enough it wont shit inside, because it will love them back
		
Click to expand...

You jest, but our troll does sound like they've been posting in Chit Chat and Tack FB group!  Plenty of genuinely drippy posters there.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (7 May 2020)

LeeG88 said:



			Might of been a mistake asking on here seems to be a lot of negative people iv admitted I don't have a clue I'm looking for advice on a foal and I've take on board that it's a bad idea. And are looking at other options and I'm not in a rush to buy.  And I will view an look out for suitable horse ex riding school kids poney etc that's been riden by kids.
		
Click to expand...

No it wasn’t. You don’t want folk to blow smoke up your butt then watch you fall over. If you are going to spend money on a horse for your kids then better to get some negative replies then get something suitable than be taken in my a dodgy dealer and end up with upset kids and very out of pocket. Not negativity just truth and advice.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (7 May 2020)

9tails said:



			You jest, but our troll does sound like they've been posting in Chit Chat and Tack FB group!  Plenty of genuinely drippy posters there.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t honk he’s a troll, not every new poster is one, that’s one thing that does annoy me on this forum. We have plenty of long standing posters who aren’t challenged for similar behaviours but we attack the new people  

Trust me plenty of drippy posters on here as well, just depends if your face fits and you have kissed enough butts


----------



## Amymay (7 May 2020)

ester said:








Click to expand...

Christ, that’s poor 😒


----------



## Dusty 123 (7 May 2020)

ester said:








Click to expand...

That foal looks very poor.  I say he will ignore us and buy the foal I found his page the foal is only going to make 13 hands. When you type dealer  name the first that comes up is dodgy.


----------



## Dairyfree (7 May 2020)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			I don’t honk he’s a troll, not every new poster is one, that’s one thing that does annoy me on this forum. We have plenty of long standing posters who aren’t challenged for similar behaviours but we attack the new people  


Trust me plenty of drippy posters on here as well, just depends if your face fits and you have kissed enough butts 

Click to expand...

Thank you 🙏 I thought I was joining something where people could be open and support each other. Not hate on me. I’ve never been on a forum and actively avoided any Facebook groups.... guess this is why! Being accused of being a fraud cos I don’t think there’s anything wrong with some guy buying a youngster for his family when he has already said they will have support from professionals.
Way to put new people off owning horses too.


----------



## Dairyfree (7 May 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			If it's small enough you can keep it in the house. Save you loads of money on teddy bears and not much more expensive than a puppy. And it won't chew the furniture.
		
Click to expand...

Haha that would be so funny! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## FestiveFuzz (7 May 2020)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			I don’t honk he’s a troll, not every new poster is one, that’s one thing that does annoy me on this forum. We have plenty of long standing posters who aren’t challenged for similar behaviours but we attack the new people 

Trust me plenty of drippy posters on here as well, just depends if your face fits and you have kissed enough butts 

Click to expand...

I think the troll comments were in response to this...




Dairyfree said:



			Fink you all need to chill out! If you can afford it jut buy it. Your kids can grow up together with the baby pony and they will be best friends. And best friends don’t hurt each other.... everyone needs to chill out - safety police
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (7 May 2020)

FestiveFuzz said:



			I think the troll comments were in response to this...
		
Click to expand...

lol fair enough i Missed that post. Needs a little bit more work on the grammar dept


----------



## Karen78 (20 December 2021)

DO NOT BUY OFF HARRY STOYLES ! HE IS SELLING HORSES ON WITH STRANGLES BARNSLEY/DONCASTER/WAKEFIELD BEWARE!!!!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 December 2021)

The original post is from May last year so that's old news but thanks for the heads up on the dealer.


----------



## Gloi (20 December 2021)

It's fine. The foal is now two and currently sleeping in the back bedroom in his gently embroidered rug.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 December 2021)

Gloi said:



			It's fine. The foal is now two and currently sleeping in the back bedroom in his gently embroidered rug.
		
Click to expand...


Ha ha 😂 🤣


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 December 2021)

And a silk pillow 😌


----------



## Gloi (20 December 2021)

PinkvSantasboots said:



			And a silk pillow 😌
		
Click to expand...

Of course. And his own private bathroom.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 December 2021)

With freshly painted red glitter hooves all ready for Christmas 🎄


----------



## Gloi (20 December 2021)

Which TV channels do you think he needs subscriptions for? He already has Horse and Country on his TV but Xmas is coming so he needs a treat.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 December 2021)

Netflix and amazon prime I reckon

At least he can watch Heartland then


----------



## Gloi (20 December 2021)

PinkvSantasboots said:



			Netflix and amazon prime I reckon

At least he can watch Heartland then
		
Click to expand...

And he will get his orders from Amazon delivered free, though I think I need restrict his access, he is buying too many Uncle Jimmy's Hangin' Balls.


----------



## JackFrost (20 December 2021)

Gloi said:



			And he will get his orders from Amazon delivered free, though I think I need restrict his access, he is buying too many Uncle Jimmy's Hangin' Balls.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, he will be sharing them with his friend Bongo.


----------



## Gloi (20 December 2021)

JackFrost said:



			Don't worry, he will be sharing them with his friend Bongo.
		
Click to expand...

Bongo needs to have a good bath before he comes anywhere near the silk pillows. They are dry clean only so don't want them to get smelly


----------



## JackFrost (20 December 2021)

😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 December 2021)

What are uncle Jimmy's hanging balls 🤔 off to google


----------



## Gloi (21 December 2021)

PinkvSantasboots said:



			What are uncle Jimmy's hanging balls 🤔 off to google
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Bongo and Lot will have a lovely day licking at their hanging balls. Never did get Lot a passport but with the pandemic and all I doubt if he will be going abroad any time soon. He didn't have a passport but at least he had a sticker on his bottom with his name on. His full name is Lot26 but we just call him Lot for short.


----------

